# Need a good LOGO....



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been throwing it around for a while and can't come up with a good LOGO for my makeup company. Jenore Minerals...If anyone else can come up with one that I can use... I'll hook up yourwife... or girlfriend with a travel case with mineral makeup and two brushes... valued about $150.00. Would make a GREAT gift for Christmas!!! Soooo... get those creative juices flowing....and PM or send me an email.... [email protected] 

Thanks!









Pam


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap I like the one posted above.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah... ME TOO!! It's awesome looking!!:bowdown


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well what did you decide???


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I was hoping to get a couple more to make a decision... but..... guess most of you guys don't need a very nice gift for your ol' lady. I was looking for a "logo" to use on my website and brochures and Jason (Fire228)... had the closest of what I was looking for. I am sure his wife will appreciate thegreat gift! Jason... your logo will look great... Thank you!!! Congrats! Here is what she will receive...










To everyone else who participated... I appreciate you taking the time to send something in... Thank you!

Snake... your idea was a good one... and I've sent you a pm....


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

HOW ABOUT THIS PAM


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Hehehehe Sam... That's too funny! You are HOOKED on that outfit aren't you? dying laffin


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

OHHHHH YEAH BABY!!!!:letsdrink


----------

